# Umfrage erstellen aber wie ?



## Asaak (18. Nov 2015)

Hallo Leute es ist 1 Jahr her das ich java in der Schule hatte und jetzt brauche ich das unbedingt (Beruflich) und dachte ich fux mich einfach mal so wieder in die Programmiersprache rein aber hast du nicht gesehen... 

ich habe ein Hänger als hätte ich 10 gläser Bier getrunken.

Folgende Elemente sind drin 1x Textfeld 2x Radio Buttons (Ja/Nein) 2x Buttons (Zurück/Weiter)

Das wars jetzt möchte ich mit der Anwendung Jedesmal Fragen abklappern wie z.B. Bist du Blond Ja ( X ) Nein ( ) 

Bei Ja wird die nächste Frage gestellt bei Nein wird die Umfrage abgebrochen und es erscheint im Textfeld dann: "Du bist durchgefallen"

nun bin ich komplett aus der Spur wäre nett wenn mir jemand den "Anfang" machen könnte mein Problem besteht hauptsächlich darin das ich nichtmehr weiß wo ich anfangen soll danach kann ich selbst mit den Schleifen Arbeiten.

ich wäre so dankbar wenn mir jemand Helfen könnte meinen Hänger zu lösen und ein "Ahhh" Effekt herbei zu Zaubern. Bis dato versuche ich weiter mein Glück mit Google ich weiß ja nichtmal wonach ich googlen soll 

Danke schonmal


----------



## VfL_Freak (19. Nov 2015)

Moin,

bitte was ?? 
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## javampir (19. Nov 2015)

naja, du brauchst erstaml ein einigermaßen durchdachtes konzept. also, eine klasse, die sich um die Oberfläche kümmert, eine die sich um die verwaltung der fragen kümmert und evtl noch eine klasse, die die fragen selber darstellt.
ich glaub, mit schleifen tust du dich hier schwer, bei buttons hast du asynchrone events. du müsstest eben bei jedem button-druck die verwaltungsklasse fragen, wie es jetzt weitergeht.
achja, und vlt zum testen oder so, eine ordentliche main-klasse.


```
public class Main {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // hier Initialisierungen von fragen, ui etc.
    }
}
```


```
public class UI implements ActionListener {
    // ui elemente als globale variablen
    // verwaltung als glob. variable
    public UI() {
        // initialisierungen
    }
    // ActionListener
    @Override
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
        // hier kommt man hin, wenn ein button geklickt wurde
    }
}
```


```
public class Verwaltung {
    // struktur für fragen global, vlt array von strings / objekten der klasse Frage
    // Konstruktor

    // schnittstellen für oberfläche: methoden prüfen, weiter, zurück etc.
}
```

das ist so das grundgerüst, hoffe das hilft dir.

javampir


----------

